# hickory (i think?)



## tribalwind (Dec 7, 2008)

hey all. 
LONG time no see, 
been away from forums for quite a while.just making my rounds again now :thumbsup: thought i'd share a recent milling project.

this was a leftover log at my friends home, he heats his house with 1 soapstone wood stove. has HUGE logs dropped in his driveway free by a local tree guy each year. 

i believe it is hickory,at least that is what he was told.whatever it is, it was tough stuff to cut through,and 40”+ wide in some spots ,we had to cut it down to fit within the 36” Alaskan… the color was beautiful to me…the “stickering”.ahem. leaves little(nothing?) to be desired,but this thing was already very dry from sitting out a year or more.and the slabs are about 6/4 . also cut some big cookies for round outdoor tables…they must be around 48” id guess.

the pics were huge so making them "clickable thumbnails"


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Looks like a big old sugar maple to me :detective:


----------



## tribalwind (Dec 7, 2008)

Highly possible then! 
lot of that big maple stuff on the island. 
and it looked nothing like the pecan i have used already,


----------



## dirtclod (May 7, 2008)

I was going to agree that it was hickory until Daren forced me to look over more pictures and agree with him.

tribalwind,
Where are you located? Could you fill it out in your profile? Looks like it has some good character. That has more % heartwood than most maples I'm used to dealing with. But age will do that to maple. Looks like you've got some good stuff there.


----------



## tribalwind (Dec 7, 2008)

oops, there we go ,updated'
i'm in Nassau county, long island NY. 
we do have tons of maples here, i'm not an expert on which varieties of them there are but they get enormous. 
the tree guy that dropped it told my firned was hickory an thats what he passed on to me.
i tried comparing pecan and various hickory bark pics now to sugar maple and the log i milled,but man i give up, too close a call for my eyes,
which are half closed as it's past 1am...on that not, g'night!


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

The dark "heart" is just the beginning stages of spalt since it laid awhile. I am 99.9% sure that is sugar maple.


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

It doesn't really look like hickory to me, either. If it really was hickory and that log had been cut for a year, you would have had a real 'interesting' time cutting it :laughing:.


----------

